# Loop knot or normal for soft plastics



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

Following from Sel's question on placcies, just wondering whether you guys use a loop knot to tie to jig head or tie direct? I've used both but for some reason had more bust off's using the loop knot but funnily enough it's been breaking at the bottom of the loop rather than at the knot itself. I suspect its a dodgy spool of Vanish but then I've never had problems using the same spool when using a blood knot.

Thanks


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I use the Rapala knot (loop Knot) I was using this knot when catching 5kg snapper using 8kg line, never had the not break or the loop. I still think that this knot allows the SP more movement.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=13279


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Peril but I was referring specifically to jig heads. I tie all my hard body lures using a loop knot. The only one where the jury is still out is with poppers. I have read articles in fishing magazines where they tie direct onto poppers.. happy for the thread to be hijack in this direction too.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i use a loop but i have to say i think the problem is the vanish, it has pretty bad knot strength from the reports i have read.
I still have a spool or 2 but don't use it.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I always just tie direct to the jig head when using plastics, but like you use a loop on most hardbodys

Lee


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I go with a uni knot slid up to form a small loop. When you hook up the knot slides onto the jighead. Dunno if there's any science in that but it always works for me...

For small jigheads (bream etc i just tie directly to the hook eye)

cheers

Mick


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I tie directly onto the jighead using the improved bloodknot from memory I am not a great user of hb's and when i do it is usually trolling for pelagics so the type of knot etc becomes moot because of the presence of wire but a loop is used when using things like sx's etc, with sp's I generally use stick bait styles which would negate the use of a loop as they have little to no natural action the other type of lure I use plenty are slugs which again dont need a loop. Hope this confuses you more. :lol:


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Just like Sitonit, I tie all my jigheads and hooks, for that matter, with the Improved (Double) Blood knot, making tow loops through the eye of the hook. 
Served me very well so far. 
It must be pretty strong because of having two loops around the eye of the hook.
If anything is to fail, it's more likely the leader knot between braid and leader, but the twisted leader know has worked well for me so far.
Having said that, I mainly fish with 6 plb (pound?) braid and 6, 8 or 10 plb (Vanish) leader because I'm not targetting monster fish.

Sanman


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUTsFs8AABTXgAAQQIUAIBwAP+/foCAAiCp6noankI0DTaTTQiYTRR7VP0TSep6g2UaEZMFSthzHpnxt69KGUFQrCJrGBynlMGh2mo1wdaxhyApMjEjB1vtlj1dB9/DegSzZ6QfhqhheyKW5aVu7gZhnC4QgI5s89XpVJ0IdHts8SE92SViM4nEYcw/i7kinChIInYLZ4A==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I hate vanish and will blame it for the knots breaking. Try some good quality leader, like Yamatoyo or similar and your knots wont break. Other than that I just tie straight to the jig head. That's mainly because I cant be bothered doing a lop knot, but I think its a good idea :? ......just change your leader.
Vanish is only fit for little whiting and bream.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Haha.. funny you should mention that because that's exactly what I use the leftover Vanish 10lb spool for.. leader material for bait fishing for whiting and bream with yabbies.

For luring, I've gone back to basics and actually using some old leftover spools of Platypus Platinum 15lb mono for leader material (still using Berkeley 6lb & 8lb fireline for main). The fish don't seem to mind and I've been having good results. Best of all, I haven't lost a lure in ages (touch wood). Dodge will attest that I used to sacrifice to the fish gods on average a lure a trip when I was still using Vanish.

I don't doubt there are benefits but I think for my type of fishing I can't justify spending the big $$$ of fancy fluorocarbon leaders.

Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wongus said:


> Dodge will attest that I used to sacrifice to the fish gods on average a lure a trip when I was still using Vanish.


Danny good to hear you have given up the sacrificial luring, it sure was an expensive way of getting a bass :lol:


----------



## Gamakatsu (Jul 25, 2007)

Single Uni knot for me.
Cheers,
Brian


----------

